# Diamond Cut - Alloy Wheel Repair - Teesside



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

Morning Guys,

As the title suggests any body know of a repair centre that does diamond cutting on lathes on alloy wheels. Teesside / North East Area.

I can get the powder coating done easily but the diamond cutting service is harder to find.

Audi want £160 a wheel.

BTW they are 20" 5 Arm Rotor Alloys of Audi A6

Cheers
Rich 

:driver:


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

I dont know anyone local to you, but I can recommend Pristine Alloy Wheels. http://www.pristinealloywheels.co.uk/
I have used them many time for my own wheels, and for customers through my work. They have done many sets of Bentley split rims and Merc SL55 and BMW M3 Diamond cut faces for me.
Pristine will also collect the wheels from you.
They might not be the cheapest but the quality is fantastic.


----------

